# PSI New Carbide Chisels..any thoughts?



## Band Saw Box (Jul 17, 2014)

My new PSI catalog arrived today and I noticed these Carbide Multi-Bit 4 Bit Chisel Bundle at Penn State Industries on the back cover. They look like they might be nice and as with a replaceable carbide cutter chisel there would be no sharping. That's a big plus if you don't own a grinder. So does anyone have any thought on these chisels?


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jul 17, 2014)

I honestly would pass.  But that is me.  One looses the ability to turn to a fresh edge with this system.  the Concept is sound but only to a point.


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm a new turner. I have a set of HSS conventional tools but purchased a couple of carbide tools. They are excellent. I have not used the HSS tools since I purchased the carbide. They are simple to use and require no sharpening. In my humble opinion they are great.


----------



## tool-man (Jul 18, 2014)

I think it would be a good and fairly inexpensive way to try turning with carbide cutters.  

If you do get hooked on using carbide I would suggest you look into making your own tools.  On a tool that you make yourself the carbide cutter would be held by a hold down screw.  Loosen that screw, turn the carbide cutter 90 degrees and you have a new sharp cutting edge.  Replacement cutters are available from several sources and are economical.

Here is one thread of many about making your own http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/how-carbide-tip-turning-tool-91939/


----------



## Whaler (Jul 18, 2014)

Good carbide tools are great, that is all I use. My favorite is the Woodchuck PenPro.
Bear Tooth Woods - Woodchuck Pen Pro Carbide Turning Tool Set
I wouldn't waste money on that PSI tool.


----------



## nates02gt (Jul 29, 2014)

I thought they looked really cool at first but looking at them more, I realized that unlike most other carbide cutting tools, you can only use one side of the cutter.  Most other carbide tools allow you to rotate the cutter, making the life of the cutter substantially longer.  I would pass on them.


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 30, 2014)

The chip deflector idea is neat. I think I have everything to make one for less than a buck.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 31, 2014)

Band Saw Box said:


> They look like they might be nice and as with a replaceable carbide cutter chisel there would be no sharping. That's a big plus if you don't own a grinder. So does anyone have any thought on these chisels?



Using carbide as a crutch to cover inadequate sharpening skills is a very poor excuse.  The 'no sharping' mentality is quite wrong for a good number of reasons.  I also fail to understand why this myth keeps having life in it knowing good and well the blades are not 100% sharp when you get them.  If you think your carbide inserts are indeed 'sharp' then carve with it like you can with a sharp chisel, try to shave with it, both hair and paper.  Take notebook paper and shave the paper with the insert.  If the paper rips then it's dull.  Point I am trying to get across is carbide inserts are actually DULL when you get them, they are rough cut on the angle so you can sharpen them to your angle.

Also 'grinders' are very low down on the quality scale when it comes to sharpening.


----------



## terry q (Jul 31, 2014)

I ran across these this morning.

Package of 3 Carbide Tipped Wood Lathe Turning Tools With Interchangeable Handle Kit


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Personally, I like seperate chisels.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 31, 2014)

While I don't have any problems with carbide tools (I do use them) I do prefer HSS tools as I feel one can achieve better control and smoother cuts.  That said, if you are interested in carbide tool sets, I would look at Rockler's set of three carbide mini tools (Carbide Mini Turning Tool 3-Piece Set - Rockler Woodworking Tools) rather than the PSI set.  

Each of the PSI cutters cost $29.95 to replace while you can get cutters from Capt. Eddie (Big Guy Productions - *) at three for $18.  There are other sources for inexpensive replacement cutters -- just Google 'replacement carbide cutters'.

If you continue to be as prolific turning pens as you have been, you may be going through a number of replacement cutters.  The economics of the PSI replacements, IMO, are just not there.

My $.02.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 31, 2014)

edstreet said:


> Band Saw Box said:
> 
> 
> > They look like they might be nice and as with a replaceable carbide cutter chisel there would be no sharping. That's a big plus if you don't own a grinder. So does anyone have any thought on these chisels?
> ...



Dang, lighten up there. There are those who like what they do in turning, but are unsure of their skills in some areas. Carbide inserts came from the metal working side of life, and yes, they are 'dull'. Metal does not like the same sharp as wood does. 
 Same thoughts go for drilling. In the past I drilled blanks with a $3 drill press vice. I have a good eye for aligning blanks. Since I started building vises, there are those who ask what is the need for an expensive tool for that? Eagle was my favorite guy to talk to about that.  
 Back to sharpening, I am very anal about what I do and used to get uptight about the proper way to sharpen my tools. Read something on Richard Raffan one day, he said he just kept a plain old bench grinder near and went to it as need be. No fancy trick or nothing. Since then I have never worried about 'proper' edge. To each his own in the hobby world! My bench grinder is equivalent to the cheapest HF one, had it for years and still works fine.


----------



## kovalcik (Jul 31, 2014)

Just for fun, I clicked on the accessories tab.  The replacement bits are $25-$30 each. The EZ tool style carbide inserts are far more economical, especially since the PSI tools only give you 1 working edge.  

If anyone wants to start  seperate threads, I would be happy to give my philosophies on sharpening and HSS vs. Carbide, but this is not the thread for it.  (For the record I use HSS  98% of the time and use CBN wheels on my grinder to sharpen.  Works for me.)


----------



## mikespenturningz (Aug 2, 2014)

I have a carbide tool here and use it very rarely. After you learn to sharpen HSS Skew you can take material off like butter. You can tell when you need to touch up because you have to work the tool instead of it just working. I have posted this before on other threads but I usually use only two tools for making my pens. A Sorby 3/4" skew and a small parting tool. I just don't need any others for pen making. If you have a very sharp skew you can literally turn a pen and put finish on it. Now I do use sand paper but it isn't always necessary. Once you learn to control the skew you can take such small amounts off it will scare you. 

Ed is actually right about learning to use these tools and sharpen them. His way may be a little bit gruff but he is right. Ed you have my vote for education and learning to use these tools correctly.

I use a Rikon slow speed grinder and a oneway jig. Fine grinding wheel and go from wheel back to the lathe takes about one minute to touch up the edge.


----------

